# Test for Excel Skills



## Malto (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a test that i can give possible new employees that will test their working knowledge of Excel.  Does anyone know of any offered via the internet or for download?  

I've found test for basic Excel skills, but I’m looking for something in the intermediate to advanced range.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the board!

Check out some of these past posts...

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=223014&highlight=excel+test
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=198462
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=223417
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=230454

HTH


----------



## Malto (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.  This seems like a great place to find a wide variety of information.

Those are some pretty good posts for information on what to test people, but are there any test already created?  Either free or that cost money?  I would like to be able to provide a test either on paper or electronically that actually tests a user’s skills.  Anyone ever seen any tests worth using?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 12, 2007)

There are some people who have developed such files, but I don't know of any 'public' file for download.

Another good place to look is here...

http://excel.pbwiki.com/


----------



## Malto (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmm... that might give me a starting place to create my own test.  I can't find anything on the net, so might as well create one.


----------



## John Davis (Oct 12, 2007)

> I'm looking for a test that i can give possible new employees that will test their working knowledge of Excel.  Does anyone know of any offered via the internet or for download?
> 
> I've found test for basic Excel skills, but I’m looking for something in the intermediate to advanced range.



Try:

www.totaltesting.com


----------



## Malto (Oct 12, 2007)

Great place to start looking at tests!  Thank you!


----------

